# Off camera flash cords



## airforceones25 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm beginning my journey into flash photography now as i've recently purchased the new 600ex speedlight. I really like to dive in and take the flash off and move it around however the st-e3-rt seems to be out of stock everywhere and I hate paying premiums to get it now and i'm better served to wait IMO.. 

This brings me to my question. Has anyone had experience with off camera flash cords in the past? I recently came across these ones made by OCF http://ocfgear.com/cords-for-canon-ettl/ettl-cord-extra-long/ which are recommended in Syl Arena's Pixsylated. What I liked about them was how long they are giving me some added flexibility. Would this be a viable option for me to learn in the mean time till i'm eventually able to get the st-e3-rt transmitter and go completely wireless?

Completely different question... Has anyone had the opportunity to test out the Honl Traveller8 softbox? Seems kind of pricey but a nice setup to have. Or would you recommend any other particular diffuser like the Sto-fen? 

Thanks, 
Flash Rookie.


----------



## rwmson (Jun 5, 2012)

I've got the 30 ft. OCF ETTL cord, it works great!


----------



## RC (Jun 5, 2012)

The very best accessory I've bought for flash work. The quality of the cables is equal to Canon's OC-E3 (which is also handy when you only need a couple of feet and a longer cable is just too much). These are non coil cables so you can really take advantage of the full length. They lay nice and flat across the floor.

Spend the extra $17.00 and get the 10m over the 5m (33′/10m E-TTL Cord for Canon – OCF33C)


----------



## Neeneko (Jun 5, 2012)

I actually went a simpler route and use 1/8" microphone jack cable ^_^ 
Then again I don't use/need TTL so the lack of advanced features granted by the more complex cables don't impact me.


----------



## DB (Jun 5, 2012)

I got a cheap one from Hong Kong on eBay thinking the quality might be suspect, but it works great full ETTL-II
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-10M-33ft-For-Canon-E-TTL-Off-Digital-Camera-Flash-Sync-Cable-Cord-MK-OCE3-/300714598865?pt=Camera_Flash_Accessories&hash=item4603fca1d1#ht_4583wt_904


----------



## RC (Jun 5, 2012)

DB said:


> I got a cheap one from Hong Kong on eBay thinking the quality might be suspect, but it works great full ETTL-II
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-10M-33ft-For-Canon-E-TTL-Off-Digital-Camera-Flash-Sync-Cable-Cord-MK-OCE3-/300714598865?pt=Camera_Flash_Accessories&hash=item4603fca1d1#ht_4583wt_904


If the cord is coiled as in the picture, what is the practical length of the cord?


----------



## DB (Jun 5, 2012)

RC said:


> DB said:
> 
> 
> > I got a cheap one from Hong Kong on eBay thinking the quality might be suspect, but it works great full ETTL-II
> ...



Depends on how hard you want to pull it....yeah, you're right the straight cord is better, but just goes to show how cheap 3rd party gear is. Imagine what Canon would charge for a 30-foot flash sync cord


----------



## airforceones25 (Jun 6, 2012)

I appreciate the responses! I went ahead and splurged on the OCF33' cord as I really didn't want to wait a month for Hong Kong version. Thanks again...


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 6, 2012)

I've had experience with the shorter flash cords which really dont allow much freedom other than macro applications and brackets... PC cords are a bit archaic and temperamental at times, but works if needed. The longer 30 feet cords mentioned above sounds interesting but I wouldn't be thrilled having a long thick spiral cord attaching my camera to a flash 30 something feet away... seems more like a liability than a help and would at that point almost prefer a second flash for a master/slave thing rather than going that route but that's just me.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 6, 2012)

10 Ft curly cord is the best bet. Not too large and long enough for most situationz to move the flash around with your hand.


----------



## rwmson (Jun 7, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> I've had experience with the shorter flash cords which really dont allow much freedom other than macro applications and brackets... PC cords are a bit archaic and temperamental at times, but works if needed. The longer 30 feet cords mentioned above sounds interesting but I wouldn't be thrilled having a long thick spiral cord attaching my camera to a flash 30 something feet away... seems more like a liability than a help and would at that point almost prefer a second flash for a master/slave thing rather than going that route but that's just me.



The 30-ft. cords mentioned aren't coiled.


----------



## RC (Jun 7, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> ...The longer 30 feet cords mentioned above sounds interesting but I wouldn't be thrilled having a long thick spiral cord attaching my camera to a flash 30 something feet away...


Yip. I use the 10m flat laying cord when I have my flash setup on a stand--garage studio setup. The extra length allows you to route the cable so it is not pulling on the flash or swinging through the air. I would only use the coiled (spiral) cords for hand held or flash brackets. 



RLPhoto said:


> 10 Ft curly cord is the best bet. Not too large and long enough for most situationz to move the flash around with your hand.


Concur. If you are mobile and moving around with the flash at arms reach, coiled is probably the better option.


----------



## dswatson83 (Jun 8, 2012)

Will that cable work with HSS?


----------



## msdarkroom (Jun 8, 2012)

dswatson83 said:


> Will that cable work with HSS?



Yes. It's just like having the flash in the hot shoe.


----------



## airforceones25 (Jun 12, 2012)

Anyone have any trouble with Syl's OCF gear before? I went ahead and ordered the product and paid via PayPal a week ago.. I received an immediate email saying i should be looking for a USPS tracking confirmation number along with my order number. I ordered the product under the assumption all cables are "in stock" according to their website. I have yet to receive my tracking confirmation or product for that matter. I've contacted them via email a few days ago and have yet to get a reply.  They have no contact numbers listed anywhere on the site. Ugh... Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## RC (Jun 12, 2012)

airforceones25 said:


> Anyone have any trouble with Syl's OCF gear before? I went ahead and ordered the product and paid via PayPal a week ago.. I received an immediate email saying i should be looking for a USPS tracking confirmation number along with my order number. I ordered the product under the assumption all cables are "in stock" according to their website. I have yet to receive my tracking confirmation or product for that matter. I've contacted them via email a few days ago and have yet to get a reply.  They have no contact numbers listed anywhere on the site. Ugh... Has anyone else experienced this?



That sounds pretty much like my experience. If I recall it took a couple of emails to get a response. I would not be concerned, too many people have bought their products , they are legit When you get your cable you will love it.


----------

